# ports/irc/ircproxy fail to start (memory leak?)



## neurosis (Dec 29, 2010)

I tried to install and set up ircproxy and it fails to start. It does not give any error during start up. I looked at the log files and specifically ircproxyd-error.log.  It gives this error.


```
[30/12/2010 02:04:21] *** Caught signal 11, Segmentation fault: 11.
[30/12/2010 02:04:21] *** Memory allocation: Hex: 0x2842040a Size: 856  File: conn.c           Line: 107  Time: 1293674661
[30/12/2010 02:04:21] *** Memory allocation: Hex: 0x2841a97a Size: 14   File: conn.c           Line: 114  Time: 1293674661
[30/12/2010 02:04:21] *** Memory allocation: Hex: 0x2840632a Size: 8    File: conn.c           Line: 115  Time: 1293674661
[30/12/2010 02:04:21] *** Memory allocation: Hex: 0x2840634a Size: 12   File: conn.c           Line: 116  Time: 1293674661
[30/12/2010 02:04:21] *** Memory allocation: Hex: 0x284063aa Size: 8    File: conn.c           Line: 117  Time: 1293674661
[30/12/2010 02:04:21] *** Memory allocation: Hex: 0x284063ca Size: 2    File: conn.c           Line: 118  Time: 1293674661
[30/12/2010 02:04:21] *** Memory allocation: Hex: 0x284063ea Size: 3    File: conn.c           Line: 119  Time: 1293674661
[30/12/2010 02:04:21] *** Memory allocation: Hex: 0x2840640a Size: 8    File: conn.c           Line: 120  Time: 1293674661
[30/12/2010 02:04:21] *** Memory allocation: Hex: 0x2841acaa Size: 17   File: conn.c           Line: 121  Time: 1293674661
[30/12/2010 02:04:21] *** Memory allocation: Hex: 0x2840642a Size: 7    File: conn.c           Line: 122  Time: 1293674661
[30/12/2010 02:04:21] *** Memory leak: Hex: 0x2842040a Size: 856  File: conn.c           Line: 107  Time: 1293674661
[30/12/2010 02:04:21] *** Memory leak: Hex: 0x2841a97a Size: 14   File: conn.c           Line: 114  Time: 1293674661
[30/12/2010 02:04:21] *** Memory leak: Hex: 0x2840632a Size: 8    File: conn.c           Line: 115  Time: 1293674661
[30/12/2010 02:04:21] *** Memory leak: Hex: 0x2840634a Size: 12   File: conn.c           Line: 116  Time: 1293674661
[30/12/2010 02:04:21] *** Memory leak: Hex: 0x284063aa Size: 8    File: conn.c           Line: 117  Time: 1293674661
[30/12/2010 02:04:21] *** Memory leak: Hex: 0x284063ca Size: 2    File: conn.c           Line: 118  Time: 1293674661
[30/12/2010 02:04:21] *** Memory leak: Hex: 0x284063ea Size: 3    File: conn.c           Line: 119  Time: 1293674661
[30/12/2010 02:04:21] *** Memory leak: Hex: 0x2840640a Size: 8    File: conn.c           Line: 120  Time: 1293674661
[30/12/2010 02:04:21] *** Memory leak: Hex: 0x2841acaa Size: 17   File: conn.c           Line: 121  Time: 1293674661
[30/12/2010 02:04:21] *** Memory leak: Hex: 0x2840642a Size: 7    File: conn.c           Line: 122  Time: 1293674661
```

Is there a way to address this issue?

I should specify that I am running this in a jailed environment.


----------

